# interferencia en el amplificador de mi carro



## omarandres (Jul 31, 2006)

Hola espero que esten súper bien

Tengo un problema con el amplificador de mi carro es una planta better de 1000w de potencia que suena muy bueno tengo conectado un woofer jbl bobina sencilla unos parlantes avalados pionner y unos brillitos

Cuando instale el amplificador sonaba de maravilla pero el problema llego cuando prendí el carro ya que se escucha una interferencia en los parlantes pensé que era la planta pero es nueva desconecte los brillos pensando que era eso pero no sigue desconecte los parlantes ovalados pero tampoco desconecte el woofer y tampoco sigue descarte que era el amplificador ya que en un tiempo atrás paso lo mismo con una plantita mas chica será que es problema del radio espero que me ayuden 

la interferencia que escucho es como si se escuchara el motor el los parlantes y acelero y se escucha aun mas


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jul 31, 2006)

Hola, esto pasa muy seguido en el tema de audio, si lo desea muevo su tema al tema de autos y ahi le pueden dar una mejor respuesta que la mía.

Haber yo creo que es causado desde la fuente de alimentación, así que compre un capacitor de unos 2200uF a un poco más  de los votls que trabaja su estéreo,  colóquelo en paralelo con la alimentación del estéreo y eso debe arreglar las caídas de tensión .

Saludos


----------



## icarus (Ago 1, 2006)

Podes cambiar los cables que van al distribuidor  por  cables antiparasitarios ,estos estan blindados para que no produzcan interferencias.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Ago 1, 2006)

icarus dijo:
			
		

> Podes cambiar los cables que van al distribuidor  por  cables antiparasitarios ,estos estan blindados para que no produzcan interferencias.



Hola icarus, que es el distribuidor  

Al usar cable bindado quiere decir que la interferencia esta siendo causada por algún campo electromagnético????

Yo creí que las revoluciones del motorcillo que hace girar al motor grande causaban las caídas de tensión. Al motorcillo se le llama alternador???

Saludos jeje no se mucho de autos


----------



## Nilfred (Ago 2, 2006)

Correcto. 
Pedilo como "Cables de competición" marca Bosch o similar.
Van del distribuidor a cada una de las bujías del motor, transmitiendo 15000v o más que provienen de la "bobina", esta bobina hoy en día es electrónica, pero si tu auto tiene una bobina real, tambien puede estar la pérdida ahí y debe ser reemplazada.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Ago 2, 2006)

Nilfred dijo:
			
		

> Correcto.
> Pedilo como "Cables de competición" marca Bosch o similar.
> Van del distribuidor a cada una de las bujías del motor, transmitiendo 15000v o más que provienen de la "bobina", esta bobina hoy en día es electrónica, pero si tu auto tiene una bobina real, tambien puede estar la pérdida ahí y debe ser reemplazada.




Orale, vaya que uno aprende bastante en esto de los foros. EL distribuidor que es?  La batería???

Quiere decir que mi camioneta ya incluye esos cables y por eso nos e escucha interferencia??? 

Saludos


----------



## omarandres (Ago 7, 2006)

hola como estan soy yo omar andres descubri el problema y es una bobada el que no conosca de sonido se deja tumbar muy facilmente fuy a donde un amigo que tiene una tienda de sonido le dije que me prestara un supresor de ruido electronico aver si con eso se quitava y efectivamente lo conecte a uno de los cables que va del radio a la planta y se quito este aparato vale 15000 pesos colombianos cuando o sorpresa se me dio por cambiar uno de los cables de los que ya comente y sin nesesidad del supresor se quito la interferencia entonses pilas en el momento de conectar un amplificador a su carro y si les pasa esto descarten todas las posibilidades antes de que depronto alguien mas pillo le saque mas plata. chaoo y gracias por contestar mi pregunta.


----------



## danielarias (Jul 3, 2008)

yo tengo un truco muy facil solamente tienes que conseguir un condensador es una parte que llevaban los carros de encendido no electronico, vayan a un taller y ahi deben de tener muchos lo usan los vw vocho o sedan, es simple el uno el cable que trae lo conectan a la corriente del aparato a conectar y el metal del condensador a tierra, espero les ayude


----------



## thors (Jul 3, 2008)

pueden haber distintas causas por las cuales ..se mezcle ruido a nuestro sistema

para los que instalan amplificador  por primera vez y antes no tenian problema ..
la causa de este es problema basicamente esta en la alimentacion ..y aqui deben 
hacer caso a lo que el fabricante del amplificador les solicite a cuanto proteccion y "diametro de cable"   les mencione ..
lo segundo es que problamente tengas que cambiar tu bateria ..y es aqui en donde radica la gran mayoria de los problemas  por que en el mercado existen muchas baterias  en cuanto a precio  ,y es por que no todas tienen la misma capacidad de entregar energia instantanea para la partida del automovil y de autonomia ..
tambien existen en elo mercado condensadores de 1 a 2 "faradios" que tambien suele eliminar el problema  pero con lo que vale un condensador de ese tamaño cambias la bateria  ....

fijate cuanto voltage necesita tu amplificador  puede ser alrededor  de 13vdc o 13,5vdc y mide  tu bateria cuando estes con el motor funcionando y si tienes menos , este es tu problema  .....

saludos


----------

